# الهواتف النقالة قد تسبب في الاصابة بسرطان الدماغ أحدث تقرير لمنظمة الصحة العالمية



## safety113 (2 يونيو 2011)

قالت وكالة ابحاث السرطان التابعة لمنظمة الصحة العالمية إن الهواتف النقالة "ربما تكون مسرطنة".
وأشارت مراجعة الأدلة على ذلك إلى أن زيادة خطر الإصابة بالنوع الخبيث من سرطان الدماغ لا يمكن استبعادها.
وعلى الرغم من ذلك خلص الباحثون إلى أنه ليست هناك صلة مؤكدة بهذا الشأن وإلى أن الدراسة لا تشير بصورة قاطعة إلى أن الهاتف النقال "يسبب السرطان للبشر".
وقالت جمعية خيرية عاملة في مجال السرطان إن هذا الدليل "ضعيف جدا"، ولا يمكن التوصل إلى استنتاج راسخ منه.
وكانت مجموعة مكونة من 31 خبيرا التقت في ليون بفرنسا لمراجعة بعض الدلائل التي جمعت من دراسات سابقة.
وقالوا إنهم راجعوا كل الدراسات ذات الصلة المتعلقة بالاشخاص الذين يستخدمون الهاتف النقال ويتعرضون إلى الحقول الكهرومغناطيسية في مكان العمل.
*"ربما يكون"
*

يذكر أن وكالة ابحاث السرطان يمكن أن تضع الهاتف النقال في واحدة من الحقول الخمسة التالية، وهي مسرطن، مسرطن على الأرجح، ربما يكون مسرطن، غير مصنف أو غير مسرطن.
وتوصلت الوكالة إلى أن الهواتف النقالة يجب أن توضع في مرتبة "ربما يكون مسرطن"، بسبب الرابط المحتمل مع نوع من سرطان الدماغ.
لكن إيد يونغ رئيس وحدة المعلومات الصحية في مؤسسة ابحاث السرطان في بريطانيا يقول إن "حكم منظمة الصحة العالمية يعني أن هناك دليلا ما يربط الهاتف النقال بالسرطان، لكنه ضعيف جدا بحيث لا تسفر عنه نتيجة قوية".
ويضيف "الغالبية العظمى من الدراسات الحالية لم تجد رابطا الهواتف النقالة والسرطان، وحتى لو وجد دليل مثل هذا فليس من المرجح أن يكون دليلا بيناط.
ويرى أن خطر لإصابة بالسرطان متساو بين اولئك الذين يستخدمون الهاتف النقال ومن لا يستخدمونه.
ويضيف أن معدلات الإصابة بسرطان الدماغ لم ترتفع خلال السنوات الأخيرة "على الرغم من الزيادة الكبيرة في استخدام الهاتف النقال خلال عقد الثمانينات".
وتشير تقديرات منظمة الصحة العالمية إلى أن هناك حوالي خمسة مليارات اشتراك في خدمة الهاتف النقال في كافة أنحاء العالم.
ويقول كريستوفر وايلد مدير الوكالة الدولية لابحاث السرطان إنه "بالنظر إلى التداعيات المحتملة لهذا التصنيف، فإن من الضروري إجراء المزيد من الأبحاث على استخدام الهاتف النقال لفترات طويلة وبشكل مكثف".

منقول من بي بي سي للفائدة
رابط الموضوع الاصلي:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/arabic/scienceandtech/2011/05/110531_mobile_cancer.shtml​


----------



## safety113 (4 يونيو 2011)

*وهذه بعض النصائح للوقاية*

وبعد ان اصبح ليس بالامكان التخلي عن الهواتف النقالة هذه بعض النصائح للوقاية منقولة من منتديات سلامتك:
لا تضع الهاتف النقال قريبا لقلبك




​على أي حال يصعب بالطبع (إن لم يكن من مستحيلاً) الاستغناء عن الهاتف الجوال في حياتنا اليومية أو في العمل، لذا لنشاهد بعض النصائح التي أطلقها الخبراء للتقليل من آثار الهاتف الضارة:
*- استخدم السماعات السلكية المرفقة:*



​تأتي أغلب الهواتف بسماعات سلكية لذا احرص على استخدامها قدر المستطاع.تُقلل هذه السماعات من نسبة تعرضك للموجات الصادرة من جهاز الموبايل وإن كانت لا تقضي عليها تماماً. وإن أردت القضاء على هذه الموجات تماماً يمكنك شراء قطعة تُسمى خرزة الفرايت Ferrite Beads:



​ وهي قطعة يتم تثبيتها على الأسلاك لتلغي أو تقلل من الموجات المغناطيسية عالية التردد، ونلاحظ وجودها في بعض أسلاك الكومبيوتر.
*- استخدم السماعات الخارجية:*





صحيح أنها فكرة مزعجة للغاية خاصةً إن كنت في مكان عام، لكن تخيل أن إبعاد جهاز الموبايل عن جسمك 5 سنتيمترات يقلل من تعرضك للموجات أربع مرات!!
*- لا ترتدي سماعات البلوتوث طوال الوقت:*





تُصدر سماعات البلوتوث موجات أقل بكثير من جهاز الموبايل، لكن العلماء ينصحون بعدم إبقائها في الأذن طوال الوقت، فضلاً عن تغيير جهتها ما بين الأذن اليمنى والأذن اليسرى بين الحين والآخر حتى لا يتعرض جزء واحد من الدماغ للموجات طوال الوقت!
*- لا تتحرك كثيراً وأنت تتحدث!*





يُصدر جهازك موجات أكبر عند تحركك بصورة كبيرة (كحديثك أثناء حركة السيارة أو في المصعد وهو يتحرك)، لأن الهاتف ينتقل حينها من محطة موبايل إلى أخرى حسب التغطية المتوفرة أثناء حركتك. لذا احرص على تقليل حديثك في الهاتف أثناء الحركة.وينطبق نفس الشيء على الأماكن التي تكون فيها الشبكة ضعيفة، والتي يضطر الهاتف فيها إلى إصدار مزيد من الموجات بحثاً عن الشبكة!
*- لا تتحدث في الموبايل واستخدم الرسائل القصيرة!*





إن كان بالإمكان عدم تقريب الهاتف من وجهك (بإرسال الرسائل القصيرة) فلا تتردد في استخدامها!
*- اقرأ كتيب الإرشادات!*





يتجاهله أكثرنا لكن لو قرأت كتيب هاتفك ستلاحظ نصائح للسلامة العامة، وفيها تقترح كل شركة مسافة معينة تبقيها بين جسمك والهاتف للتقليل من أخطاره!
قد يتعامل البعض مع هذه النصائح كرفاهية لا تستحق كل هذا الاهتمام، لكن تذكر أن تلك النصائح وهذا التحذير صادر من أكبر مؤسسة صحية في العالم!
وتذكر أن ما تغامر به هو صحتك وصحة أبنائك والمحيطين بك!!

منقول من منتديات سلامتك للفائدة:
الرابط الاصلي:
http://hseq.forumotions.com/t2744-topic#10888
وهنا نجد مقالة ممتازة عن فوائد الهاتف النقال ومساوئه أضع رابطها للفائدة والثقافة:
http://www.aswaqnet.net/showthread.php?t=1047


----------

